# Worldmark being proactive



## clifffaith (Apr 6, 2020)

Just got a robo call telling us they'd be cancelling our upcoming reservation. Went to Facebook and found a notice that they are cancelling reservations (at a long list of resorts) that start before May 15. We didn't really expect to go to Palm Springs starting May 12th, but had booked the reservation since our standard reservation at this time every April for Cliff's birthday was cancelled. Doesn't bode well for our Pismo Beach trip the first week of June.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 6, 2020)

Seems to be the way things have been going.  I cancelled our Memorial Day trip to Depoe Bay, because it's unlikely they'd be open again by then anyway.  We're going to stick around home, even if the Stay Home orders are lifted, until later.  We need to give this thing time to work its way through.

Dave


----------

